# 3ft mess lol



## Brian Murphy (17 Mar 2013)

So basically I leave this tank to its own devices, add a little Profito or easy carb once in a while but other than that its low tech as they come.

Specs
3ft glass tank
2x39w allponds luminare
internal U3 filter
quartz gravel (few nutrient tabs)

Residents

Kribs
Amazon sword
Aponogetum Crispus
various other species
hydrophila polysperma


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (17 Mar 2013)

I like it looks really cool, I live the nature style aquariums but my favourite are the jungles


----------

